# Smart Phone 1, Relationships 0



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2013)

This old-fashioned person can only think  .....  HOW DID WE GET TO THIS!!!!!!!!!

It's too insane for words.


----------



## TICA (Nov 7, 2013)

Pretty sad, but I see it all the time.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 7, 2013)

Welcome to the future.


----------



## Anne (Nov 7, 2013)

UGH.  That drives me nuts - isn't that what we used to call 'rude'????


----------



## That Guy (Nov 7, 2013)

Rude is the new . . . F U . . .


----------

